# Poodle puppy clipping



## Anntig

I'm sorry but your breeder doesn't know what s/he's talking about, poodles should be started as early as possible with grooming and done regularly.
Most good breeders will have groomed their pups at least twice before they go to a home and recommend monthly grooms after that. I personally clip face feet and sanitary fortnightly on my own lot and 4-6 weekly on clients pups, the body can be clipped whenever you feel it's neccessary, it will NOT damage the coat.
Oh and by the way welcome to the boards your boy is simply beautiful.


----------



## CT Girl

You don't have to wait at all that is an old wives tale. I would get him to the groomer asap. Swizzle was groomed at the breeder before I picked him up. The earlier your dog gets use to clippers and getting groomed the better. When you think about it why would just getting his hair cut change the quality of his hair? It doesn't change yours or any other animal does it? Am I right in understanding that you brought Charlie to be groomed but did not get him clipped? That is great because he at least got exposure to the groomer and the shop. Did you groomer not suggest a trim? It will be so much easier to comb and keep Charlie clean once he has a proper grooming and think how cute he will look for Christmas.


----------



## tokipoke

Early as possible. You don't have to get a full haircut when taking your dog to the groomer. The puppy coat can be scissored or cut whenever. Most people tend to hold onto the puppy fluff till 6 months because they are scared of losing the hair. Clipping does not change coat texture. Poodles naturally go through coat change, so this is what people see when the hair grows back. Puppy fluff is cute, but I'll take the thick adult poodle hair any day. Maintaining your puppy's coat will make him look better and not so unruly. Sanitary clips should be done so that poop isn't sticking to the butt hairs. Even at 12 weeks, puppy should be used to bath, high velocity dryer, brushing, combing, nail clipping, sanitary, face & feet shave, scissoring around eyes, and ear cleaning.


----------



## Countryboy

I agree with all the ladies. Our breeder starts them with their first FFT at abt a month and a half. Maybe your breeder said 6 months but she probably meant 6 weeks. We all stumble verbally at times, eh? :sad2: lol


----------



## Jovian

Well my dad phoned up the groomers and even they believe the whole "you shouldn't damage the puppy coat until the adult coat comes through" thing. Because the groomers and the breeder said that, he's taken that as "expert advice" and will believe that over what "some random people on the internet say". He's a stubborn man, how can I convince him to get Charlie clipped? I want to do what's best for the dog. The coat is starting to irritate him.


----------



## Hayley22

Most books about poodles are proponents of the idea of early grooming. Will your dad believe it if it's in print?  I'd buy a good quality book, and highlight relevant parts of the chapter on grooming


----------



## CT Girl

I hope you can convince him. Is there a poodle club in your area? Or can you go to a show and ask someone there? If you let it go a severe case of mats that can hold moisture, bacteria, and dirt not to mention the fact that the skin cannot "breathe" and can become inflammed and unhealthy. Also most spoos must have their ears plucked free of hair fairly regularly to prevent ear infections. It is important to start early so the dog can get use to the clipper ect.


----------



## Jovian

What credible books that are proponents of early grooming would you recommend I show him?


----------



## Hayley22

Jovian said:


> What credible books that are proponents of early grooming would you recommend I show him?[/QUOT
> 
> I can't tell whether your question is sarcastic or not, but I will answer it anyway. The one that was most consistently recommended to me as a new poodle owner was Del Dahl's 'The Complete Poodle'. It's a very comprehensive guide to everything poodle-related.


----------



## Jovian

Hayley22 said:


> Jovian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What credible books that are proponents of early grooming would you recommend I show him?[/QUOT
> 
> I can't tell whether your question is sarcastic or not, but I will answer it anyway. The one that was most consistently recommended to me as a new poodle owner was Del Dahl's 'The Complete Poodle'. It's a very comprehensive guide to everything poodle-related.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the question was not meant to be sarcastic. Thanks for the recommendation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tipz

To be honest, I would probably recommend going to a different groomer. Clipping the hair is only dangerous to double coated breeds and even then it doesn't matter at what age, damage will be done.
Poodles can be clipped early. I just got a spoo about a month ago, he had his face,feet,sanitary shaved twice before I picked him up at 8 and a half weeks and I've re-groomed them every week so far (I'm a dog groomer as well)

As much exposure to the grooming process is the best way to go


----------

